# $10,000 QLD Building Boost Grant



## BuildingBoost (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone heard about the Building Boost Grant in Queensland? 

Just to give you a heads up, the Queensland Government is giving $10,000 to people buying a brand new property, this includes investors, that has never been lived in before such as a newly constructed townhouse or an apartment bought off the plan. 

This is only until January 31, 2012, so if you want to know anything about the grant, just ask! 

I’m from buildingboostgrant company and am more than happy to help you get your grant!


----------

